# Assassin's Creed II



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

Is anyone else stoked for this?

I am SO STOKED.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2009)

He's not going to go very fast in the water wearing all of that.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 9, 2009)

What I've seen looks great. I loved the first AC.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2009)

I really hope they expand on the missions. The first one had what 9, and after the first 3 you saw the pattern which led to nearly 0% replay ability


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2009)

MFB said:


> I really hope they expand on the missions. The first one had what 9, and after the first 3 you saw the pattern which led to nearly 0% replay ability



+1, I got bored with it and got through maybe 4-5 towns. The cities were all the same but with different textures, how lame is that?  If the new one actually has missions that are somewhat different in nature and cities that aren't all the same, it might be worth checking out. If it's just more of the same, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't get bored with it at all, I loved every second of it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2009)

The levels didn't seem repetitive at all?  It felt like I was playing the same map with the same objectives over and over!


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> It felt like I was playing the same map with the same objectives over and over!



Cause you were


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

while it was repetitive, I've never played a game that wasn't repetitive 

I don't get what all the fuss is about, it was an original idea with great graphics and great sound, the worlds were very realised and the music was top notch.

that's just not good enough for some people I guess


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jun 10, 2009)

The trailer just blew me away...
Magnificent.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I didn't get bored with it at all, I loved every second of it.



+1, loved AC 

i do hope for less repitition in this one but the first one i played from start to finish and loved it all.

i do agree there is nearly no replay value cept finding the flags and killing the paladins.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm honestly looking foward to this more than Modern Warfare 2, I'm going to have a very busy November though...

Modern Warfare 2 on 10th of November and Assassin's Creed 2 on 17th of November + tour that week = bad times for my wallet


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive still never played the first one  I really wanted it though... soon, soon...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Ive still never played the first one



heretic!

don't succumb to the hatin' you hear about this game, I think if you do get it, you will be pleasantly surprised.

or maybe not, who knows.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2009)

its worth buying for throwing knifing a guy on a roof in the back of the neck only for him to plunge down 5 stories and land in a crowd of folk who scatter screaming. usually followed by and epic rooftop swordfight resulting in the brutal slaying of many guards


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

my favourite bit is jumping off the pyre of the cathedral in Acre, the freefall is like 5 seconds long


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh dont get me wrong dude, i've _wanted _it since before it came out  It's just hard to justify spending $100 on a game when im on such a shithouse wage  Cos there are way mroe important things to buy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

it's $100 in Aus? 

it's £7 here...


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> its worth buying for throwing knifing a guy on a roof in the back of the neck only for him to plunge down 5 stories and land in a crowd of folk who scatter screaming. usually followed by and epic rooftop swordfight resulting in the brutal slaying of many guards



It's worth buying so you can sit on a bench and mingle with the townspeople.

I'm more interested to see where they're taking the plot in AC2 rather than actually playing the game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> I'm more interested to see where they're taking the plot in AC2 rather than actually playing the game.



the main character is another descendant of Desmond Miles who also happens to be an assassin, who resides in Renaissance Italy (1486). the plot hasn't been leaked yet though.

this time round, he'll be able to swim and perform assassination's from the waterside like in Splinter Cell. it will also feature a primitive flying machine and will feature 16 different mission types.

new weapons include: axe, hammer, pistol, mace, spear and 2 different swords.

the combat system is allegedly much more sophisticated and the player will have to use different tactics to defeat the enemy, depending on the type of enemy.

the health system is being adjusted also and players will have to visit resident doctors to regain full health.

the character will be able to hide in various places, including stacks of wood, hay and a fish cart.

the notoriety factor will continue from the first game, but this time round you can take measures to making your notoriety decrease.

the parkour has been improved (I didn't think it needed improving personally) and there is now night and day.

FUCK YES!

sounds like they are fixing everything that needed fixing, I can't describe how much I want this game now.

can't frigging wait.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 10, 2009)

You guys have probably seen this but here's the gameplay vid from E3 last week.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2009)

i think that as much as the game was free roaming they need to make the missions a lot less linear. i could easily have throwing knifed a few of the targets in the first one and escaped unseen but the linear fashion of the missions meant that i pretty much had to stand up fight them, which, while enjoyable to a point got a bit annoying because i would have rather been stealthy.

id also like an 18 rating and more realistic violence!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 10, 2009)

st2012 said:


> You guys have probably seen this but here's the gameplay vid from E3 last week.




The gameplay looks pretty badass, if the quests have a bit more variety in them I'll be interested in checking this out. 

Also, wtf he headbutts the guard with the axe who is wearing a full suit of armor?   Must have a head made of stone!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> id also like an 18 rating and more realistic violence!



does 18 rating = more brootalz?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

st2012 said:


>




that looks fucking sick


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the developers from Ubisoft, games like Far Cry 2 were huge! The story line was long and well worth the hours that I put into it. Assassins Creed was my favourite and I think every game has just one objective. Beating it! Assassins Creed just takes longer. As repetitive as it seems, with the same objectives in the game, it was only the first one. I feel we can expect alot more in this next one.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 11, 2009)

well AC was the first of the series so it's pretty much trial and error. So there was alot of repititions in the missions but the gameplay was very solid, the way the buttons was set up was executed perfectly. Graphics were really good and the combat system was great. I didn't like how it was when you jump off a high point and you just land in a stack of hay, popped out alive and fine. I mean wtf a stack of hay??? Anyway despite the small problems I still think AC was an excellent game to play with high replay value. 

As far as AC II goes it looks like it's gonna be alot better, better weapon options improved missions which is a huge + IMO. graphics look way better too, I can't say enough to justify that AC II is gonna be huge. I think this game is a very unique series that I hope won't die anytime soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2009)

Man I never even completed the first one. AC2 looks a bit better, though there are other games I'm a bit more hyped about.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2009)

AC was very repetetive, but untill it became repetetive I had fun playing it. The graphics on this look top notch, so I may just have to get this when it comes out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

man I think I might just tickle my own tackle when this game comes out. seriously excited.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 25, 2009)

My suspicions have been confirmed!

OXMagazine gave it a 9/10, stating it has a "deep, involving story", "gorgeous environments", "free-running is still great" and "heaps of side quests".

I knew it! I _knew_ this game was gonna be awesome.

Can't wait to play it now


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 25, 2009)

There was a Hitman game also called "Bloodmoney" and it was amazing, even being along the same lines as this game. If the new AC is like Hitman, it will be so fantastic that I won't be able to contain myself.


----------



## Kemra (Oct 28, 2009)

I watched every offical video they have released so far last night (inlcuding the dev diaries) and I am absolutely stoked about this one.

The first one lacked differant missions and that really killed it for me as well as the fact that after you elarned to counter-attack you could kill pretty much anyone easily. But it looks like these things are firmly behind us and we have some VERY cool stuff to look forward to! 

I might even pre-order the "Black Edition" of the game


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 13, 2009)

I know this video is old but (in Chandler from F.R.I.E.N.D.S. voice) OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 14, 2009)

I remember playing the first one and getting extremely bored of the "go to a new city, find the market, scope it out, climb the towers etc" in EVERY new area.


Same shit, different place. 

I actually enjoyed it up to the halfway point when i realised nothing was changing. 



Hopefully this time they hold my attention for longer.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

The repetition killed it for me in AC 1. 
Too linear and no real challenge even if you complete the side quests/flags


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 14, 2009)

I still don't get it, every game I've ever played has been based on repetition, I really don't see why people chose Assassin's Creed to pick on about it.

Go play any game you own, most games are more repetitive than Assassin's Creed.


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 16, 2009)

C'mon, Scar, you've gotta realise that the game repeated itself massively 3 times? It's not so much repetitive in it's usual sense of the word, as you don't necessarily do exactly the same thing time and time again, but once you done the first 3 missions, which were pretty much identicle to eachother, then the next 3 and the 3 after that unfolded in exactly the same manner. I was majorly bummed when I realised that, to the point where I was surprised ACII was announced. It was worth perservering, though, because the end section was actually different and pretty cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 16, 2009)

Nah I still don't get it


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I still don't get it, every game I've ever played has been based on repetition,
> Go play any game you own, most games are more repetitive than Assassin's Creed.



Modern Warfare 2. /thread


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 16, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Modern Warfare 2. /thread



Yeah!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 16, 2009)

maybe we shoudl that birmingham boy who did that awesome review of [email protected] to do one too for ACII....would be a real life though!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 19, 2009)

I have the game in my hands, I can't begin to tell you how happy I am and I haven't even played the game yet!


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 19, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> maybe we shoudl that birmingham boy who did that awesome review of [email protected] to do one too for ACII....would be a real life though!!!


I agree 100% here


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 19, 2009)

First impressions... this is very much like GTA IV set in Renaissance Italy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> First impressions... this is very much like GTA IV set in Renaissance Italy



Good or bad? I couldn't get into AC1, but the new one looks much better.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Good or bad? I couldn't get into AC1, but the new one looks much better.



Good. It's like a mix of GTA IV, Ocarina of Time and Assassin's Creed, very good blend.


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Good. It's like a mix of GTA IV, *Ocarina of Time* and Assassin's Creed, very good blend.


I DEFINITELY need this game now!


----------



## Daiephir (Nov 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Good. It's like a mix of GTA IV, Ocarina of Time and Assassin's Creed, very good blend.



Oh damn! Oh damn! Oh damn! My bud is getting his for Xbox360, i'll get mine for PS3 someday soon.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive already finished the game. So fucking epic! Best game this year And Im very proud of Ubisoft Montreal. Some of my friends are working there, and they are pretty excited with the positive reaction all over the world!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked it up, played about 5-6 hours into it and liking it better than the first one so far. I'd say the comment about it being like a mix of AC and GTA is pretty spot-on!  At least the very beginning is.  Storyline seems pretty cool too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 23, 2009)

If somebody tells me that this game is similar to the Hitman games (particularly 'Bloodmoney'), I'll be sold. Open-ended Stealth games kick ass.


----------



## ToniS (Nov 24, 2009)

Have to get this game!!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 26, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If somebody tells me that this game is similar to the Hitman games (particularly 'Bloodmoney'), I'll be sold. Open-ended Stealth games kick ass.




I miss the original Tenchu.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 26, 2009)

Right. Completed this game 100% save the things I couldn't be bothered to do like some of the uberweak side missions. Got 820 Gamerscore from it, not bad.


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 27, 2009)

I got this yesterday, and I've hit a glitch already, I think. I'm in Tuscany/San Gimignano, and Mario has just left his mansion kinda thing, for you-know-what. So I'm at the point where I follow him, and I've found him near some.. stables, maybe, with a bunch of guys. I approach him.. and... nothing. Can't interact or talk to him. Can't kill him (obviously frustration got the better of me).. so I'm lost now. Any ideas? I'm about to go kill myself to see if that helps (in the game, not IRL )

EDIT: ok, I left Tuscany, came back and it worked. Found a few Glyphs while I was messing around, too!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 27, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I miss the original Tenchu.



Tenchu games (excepting Tenchu Z) are truly golden days of gaming.


----------



## Galius (Dec 28, 2009)

I see that Best Buy has it for $40 this week and I got lots of gift cards for xmas. Might have to pick it up.


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 1, 2010)

I love this game, I won't be able to play number 1 because of all the extra things on this one. My only qualm with it is it seems to have been much shorter than I expected sadly  

There's no longevity (right word?) in some of these games which is frustrating... I guess I have to wait for FFXIII to get that, which by the way I am dying to play. Love a bit of Final Fantasy...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought ACII was a decent length. If you collect everything and do everything there is to do, it spans out a pretty good length.

Not as good as Arkham Asylum though.


----------



## meisterjager (Jan 1, 2010)

+1 mister Dave.. except the Arkham Asylum thing, cos I never bought it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

Go bi it nao!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 1, 2010)

Honestly, Arhkam was awesome, but I'm enjoying this more.

Then again, I'm a huge history nerd (degree in it and all that) and not a comic book one, and I feel more 'free' to do what I want from the start, rather than waiting for the next gadget to be arbitrarily unlocked.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 1, 2010)

I got this game pretty recently, and it's fun as hell. I do end up fighting with the controls and the camera often enough to be annoying, but it's fantastic and highly addictive otherwise.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

I found the tombs that most rewarding part, that and jumping from roof to roof without being seen 

The thing about bout Assassin's Creed games is that while they are both brilliant, they are also facemeltingly frustrating due to the controls and the gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't find them frustrating due to gameplay mechanics or controls because the games tend to be as easy as piss. I never died in combat in AC1 and I have yet to do so in AC2, they are very easy. What is frustrating about them is the pacing of them. In trying to get all of the feathers for the achievements (and therefore having to climb all view points along the way) it takes forever. I'm getting Assassin's fatigue now and I've just reached Romagnie. I'm not going to bother with the side missions now, just viewpoints, feathers, tombs and then finally story missions to get this one finished off.


----------



## K-Roll (Jan 2, 2010)

if I did not like the AC no.1 as I was dying from all the - climb up, find, kill, no interesting story behind- thing shall I try the AC2? I mean the first one was soooooo static..


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> if I did not like the AC no.1 as I was dying from all the - climb up, find, kill, no interesting story behind- thing shall I try the AC2? I mean the first one was soooooo static..



If the genuinely amazing ending to the first one did not make you feel that must play the second one - regardless of possible shit gameplay simply to learn more of the story, then no I wouldn't. When I saw the ending to the first one I knew that I had no choice but to play the second one. The ending was a masterstroke in a dire game; I never thought their might be such depth to AC, given the bland-as-it-gets gameplay the first game had.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2010)

I found both very good, the first one was good because it opened up a new genre and had amazing graphics and it just WORKED (which wasn't enough for some people, but it was for me) and the second one is good because it refines the formula and gives you a hell of a lot of game for your money.

The best thing about 2 is the music. So, so good and in places reminded me of Zelda: OoT.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I found both very good, the first one was good because it opened up a new genre and had amazing graphics and it just WORKED (which wasn't enough for some people, but it was for me) and the second one is good because it refines the formula and gives you a hell of a lot of game for your money.
> 
> The best thing about 2 is the music. So, so good and in places reminded me of Zelda: OoT.



I actually thought the music in AC2 is one of the games weakest aspects. I know it tries to be pretty unobtrusive, which is preferrable to the annoying, loud, generic nu metal soundtracks a lot of games used to have. My objection is that none of it sounds particularly inspired or memorable - the music that palys when you get spotted or start a fight is terrible, I know its supposed to sound frenzied and jumbled, but it it just sounds messy in a bad way. I suppose it is somewhat similar to the Zelda scores, but then I have never held that franchise in anything other than the lowest esteem. 

Deus Ex 3 is coming, that will remind developers how to score a game


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Really? From a composing point of view I thought the atmosphere it created complimented the game perfectly.

As for memorable, the recurring theme that plays while you're running around Venice at night time got stuck in my head for DAYS.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 3, 2010)

Granted, not to do with the second one, but I thought I'd throw in that I *finally* have the first game ugh: Yes, it's taken me this long) on PC, and it is fucking _awesome_. I also got the PSP game for christmas from teh missus  Now I just have to get 2


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2010)

copypastefromMG

I'm just starting this and first impression was :

How the fuck does a game from 2007 (Uncharted) shit all over Assassin's Creed II in the graphics department? It's fucking Ubisoft, makers of some fucking sick games and yet the facial structure and such looks like garbage.






Gameplay wise nothing has changed aside from you can do a few more things like beat-up missions, races, and you have blacksmiths you can visit now. Storyline is alright but I kind of hate Ezio. For me the AC games feel like they need a ...disposable, for lack of better term, main character. With Altair, you knew nothing about him - where did he come from, how did he become an assassasin, etc... but with AC2 you have to somewhat train Ezio in the ways of becoming one - which is a bit tedious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Thing about Altair was he was this American guy in the crusades of 1190 onwards


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 4, 2010)

In all honesty, I preferred Altair's temperament/character infintely more in the PSP version... less american


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## meisterjager (Jan 5, 2010)

BWAAAAAAHAHAHA!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 21, 2010)

This game was extremely good. Really cool ending too with the whole Da Vinci code style mystery and plot twists. I liked the first game and finished it, but AC2 is an all around much better game in every way.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 21, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


>


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2010)

Finished it 

Awesome game and the last mission was good and bad I guess. Part of me loved it cause it was right to the point, but the other part of me is kind of "There's no other part to this? ?" but whatever I had fun. 

Got all of the :

Shops upgraded
Weapons
Armors
Seals
Models
24/30 Paintings
Treasure chests

I'm probably forgetting stuff but the final time I checked the book it was at 99% so I think those last 6 paintings are all I'm missing. Ended the game with 450,000 Florins as well


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 23, 2010)

MFB said:


> Finished it
> 
> Awesome game and the last mission was good and bad I guess. Part of me loved it cause it was right to the point, but the other part of me is kind of "There's no other part to this? ?" but whatever I had fun.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it in the end dude  It was definitely a fun game that you could wring out most of the Gamerscore from. There were some fucking stupid moments in the game where I was like "how am I supposed to know how to do this?" but generally I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2010)

I finished it a little while ago, 1000/1000GS.

By the end I was just sick of it, I did unlocked Romagnie then saved, then the next time I came back I finished the game and all of the achievements in one 13 hour sitting, I was that desparate to not have to play the game again.


----------

